# The Thing (not a remake)



## MA-Caver (Aug 20, 2011)

One of the trailer titles I saw made me roll my eyes and groan aloud. The Thing. Oh geez why would they want to remake this great, fun, scary flick from master horror director John Carpenter. Watching the trailer didn't help... but this article in Wiki did and made me feel a lot better about the upcoming film. 

A snippet 





> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thing_(2011_film)
> After creating the _Dawn of the Dead_ remake,  producers Marc Abraham and Eric Newman began to look through the  Universal Studios library to find new properties to work on. Upon  finding John Carpenter's 1982 film _The Thing_, the two convinced  Universal to create a prequel instead of a remake, as they found  remaking Carpenter's film would be like "paint(ing) a mustache on the  Mona Lisa"[SUP][16][/SUP] Eric Newman explained; "I'd be the first to say no one should ever try to do _Jaws_ again and I certainly wouldn't want to see anyone remake _The Exorcist_... And we really felt the same way about _The Thing_.  It's a great film. But once we realized there was a new story to tell,  with the same characters and the same world, but from a very different  point of view, we took it as a challenge. It's the story about the guys  who are just ghosts in Carpenter's movie - they're already dead. But  having Universal give us a chance to tell their story was irresistible."[SUP][17][/SUP]



So it's what happened to the Norwegians prior to their arrival at the American's camp. One wonders how they'll tie the two ends together, the ending and the beginning of the original (?) film. If recalled, the last survivors of the Norwegians were chasing a sled dog and one of them was shot and the other blown up with the heli. The dog of course was the creature in full disguise until it's shocking reveal. 

For me this is an okay thing to do with an already established film. Tell the backstory/prequel in a manner that answers questions anyone may have from the (Carpenter's) version. Now supposedly if this film turns out to be a hit, someone will tell the story of Macready and Childs and whether or not they survived the night and/or was rescued and The Thing reaches the mainland, which would of course, open a whole new can of worms right there.

Here is the trailer by the way:
[yt]XCHuSKnFYzY[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (Aug 20, 2011)

Irony, thy name is "Caver.":lfao:

"The Thing" by ohn Caprnter was itself a remake of a 50' sci-fi classic with James Arness of "Gunsmoke" fame....the remake was somewhat more faithful to the novel, _Who Goes There?_......


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 20, 2011)

You beat me to it, elder.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 20, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Irony, thy name is "Caver.":lfao:
> 
> "The Thing" by ohn Caprnter was itself a remake of a 50' sci-fi classic with James Arness of "Gunsmoke" fame....the remake was somewhat more faithful to the novel, _Who Goes There?_......


 Oh I know that "The Thing From Another World" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0044121/ 1951 and it was a big hit and popular with today's sci-fi fans. And yeah I read Who Goes There by John Campbell http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Who_Goes_There? The two films tell two sides of the same story. Now this third film rendering of that novel will tell yet another side. 
It may help round out the the series.


----------

